# Hottest sports wife?



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

Who do you think has the hottest wife in all of sports?

Anna Benson?  The Mets pitchers wife







Tigers gal


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

Tony Parkers gal...Eva Longoria


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

Jason kidd wife....Joumana


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey,  you're leaving out Kurt Warner's wife!


----------



## largepkg (Jun 18, 2005)

Eva Eva Eva


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

Brett Favre's wife is pretty hot.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Tigers gal



hmmm...wonder why she is with him?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hey,  you're leaving out Kurt Warner's wife!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

The money Rob, the money, heh.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 20, 2005)

Vanessa Bryant is pretty hot.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hmmm...wonder why she is with him?


It's because Tiger is rumored to have a huge............bank account.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard he benches 300lbs.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 24, 2005)

i think Roger Clemens wife is hot . . gotta give her credit she had 4 boys and she looks great for her age. Alex Rodriguez's wife is hot too.  I saw their photo spread in SI a few years back


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 24, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i think Roger Clemens wife is hot . . gotta give her credit she had 4 boys and she looks great for her age. Alex Rodriguez's wife is hot too.  I saw their photo spread in SI a few years back


Stunning..


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 24, 2005)

cute, very cute spike


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 24, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Vanessa Bryant is pretty hot.


Kobe's woman is extremely hot


----------



## gr81 (Jun 24, 2005)

^^not hot enough for him to buy her a multi million dollar "I'm sorry tagged that broad in the stinker" diamond ring, no broad is...lol


----------

